# A few mod changes



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Firstly welcome to the team jammyd! He, as from now, is a full mod. 8)

Secondly, MAPG is going to take a break from modding for a bit due to some recent personal issues taking up a lot of his time. He will be back though, so expect to see his name appear back on the list.

A few other minor tweaks here and there have also taken place. JIAB and Tosh are now full mods in their own sections and Garc has asked to only mod the off topic areas of the site.

Basically I am trying to strengthen TT owners as mods, so I will be looking to add maybe one or two other mods over the coming weeks. Watch this space!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats guys, im very sure you will all do fantastic jobs, well done


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

congrats mate..... now no locking my posts  .


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> congrats mate..... now no locking my posts  .


I am sure I wont :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > congrats mate..... now no locking my posts  .
> ...


Nice one mate. Good to have someone with an unusual sense of humour... :wink:










cheers

rich


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Damn, I have been found out...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Damn, I have been found out...


Awww, cheer up mate, you've got green stars, a green name and now a new avatar...










Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

nice. :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

My Pleasure!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats Jammyd.

It was good to meet up with you at the NW meet and a face to your name.

Have you thought about dieselling your alias a bit more.

Something along the lines of 'JammyDPF' (ie DieselParticulateFilter) :roll:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

jammyd said:


> My Pleasure!


All mods have to buy the first and last round at any midlands meets they attend,   
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

southTT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > My Pleasure!
> ...


Here Here! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

southTT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > My Pleasure!
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Glasses of water all round then...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Last time I met a mod he bought me sausage and chips, the mod before that had Pizza .


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Last time I met a mod he bought me sausage and chips, the mod before that had Pizza .


I best get my wallet out then when I see you at EvenTT ( Whenever it is!)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

John-H added, we are now near to a complete team.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

congrats john  .


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> John-H added, we are now near to a complete team.


One of the most helpful people I've come across on here.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats John mate


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice one John 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Firstly welcome to the team jammyd! He, as from now, is a full mod


Only here for five months and already a mod, that's impressive



kmpowell said:


> John-H added, we are now near to a complete team.


And he has hit 10,000 posts, big respect

Wish you both all the best


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly welcome to the team jammyd! He, as from now, is a full mod
> ...


Thanks T3RBO...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

who has hit 10,000 posts?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> who has hit 10,000 posts?


John H


----------

